# MCACC calibration



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I have an SC05 w/ MCACC calibration.

I never did manual MCACC calibration and always did "auto".

So end results are extremely happy, but I have one question 

While setting up in Auto MCACC calibration, where should I place the 'mic'? 
From what I remember, do I put it in the center of the seating area?

It's not like Audyssey to where you move the mic (which was a cool feature when I had my denon). 

Thanks for clearing this up (for MCACC calibration in Auto mode using the mic).


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You place it in the main listening position. Get the mic as close to where your ears would be in that seat. I used a tripod stand for mine. You can place it in the center of the listening area for a general room correction but I listen to music by myself quite a bit so I like to have my main seat done as good as possible.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^^ +1 on what he said. Definitely mount the mic on a tripod and adjust it to head level.

There is an option in MCACC to account for multiple listening positions... in the advanced EQ set-up (multi-wave?). I've used that feature... hard to tell a difference in results... but I'm guessing the folks that made it know a thing or two about a thing or two!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed, the Tripod is the ideal. Most Room EQ's use the 1st Listening Position as the point where the EQ tailors the sound to be optimized. While the more points the better, the 1st one is the most important.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

